# Anybody use a Dremel?



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi Everyone, 

I am considering purchasing a dremel to grind my dogs nails verses cutting them with clippers. I cut them myself, always have but there are always the sharp edges once I do. Even with their exercise it doesn't seem to smooth out (or round out I should say). I have heard of people using a dremel but there are so many models out there I am at a loss as to which one will suffice for them. There are three dogs, so it needs to be durable.

I am interested in one with a powercord so it lasts longer. If you could recommendation some models and where to find it, I'd certainly appreciate it : )

Thanks for your help!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

A whole LOT of us use a dremel. I don't use a corded model though. I honestly think the battery on the Li ion rechargeables could go 3 dogs no problem. I love my stylus because it is so light and the on off button is right near the tip


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I use a cordless dremel myself so couldn't really tell you about the corded ones. I just have one dog and it works well for him.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

For whatever reason, I have a hard time using a dremel. lol

I went back to clipping, and I got a nail file to smooth the edges. if you are more coordinated than I am, a dremel does work really well, so probably worth trying. My dog was always trying to investigate it though, and I couldn't see what I was doing with her nose in the way


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

I use a Dremel that is an Oster that I had back from my dog grooming days in the 80's! Yep still going strong  What I like about it is that there are 2 speeds so you can get the dog used to it with the lower speed. Then again, maybe newer ones are more quiet. That I don't know.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

I use the craftsmen version. My dog tolerates it much more than the clippers. Only downside is it can be hard to tell how far to go.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you all! When I worked at a boarding kennel/groomers several years ago, they used one on their Boston Terriers because they would show them. I was able to several times try it out several times and it was okay. That was one their dogs who were used to it lol. I will check these options out to see which is best for my pack and I : )


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Okin said:


> I use the craftsmen version. My dog tolerates it much more than the clippers. Only downside is it can be hard to tell how far to go.


 
Luckily for me, my lab and one shepherd have white nails, so you can see the pink quick fairly easy. Red has black nails, so its a little difficult sometime. I always look under to see the quick before I cut, and only tip his. Since he's my biking buddy, they naturally don't need the cutting as much. I would just round them.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I use this from Lowes and I love it

Shop Blue Hawk 89-Piece Multipurpose Rotary Tool Kit at Lowes.com


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Yes! This search on the term "dremel" netted several hundred previous threads. 

German Shepherd Dog Forums - Search Results

Here are instructions on how to dremel nails: http://www.doberdawn.com/doberdawn/dremel.html


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Yes! This search on the term "dremel" netted several hundred previous threads.
> 
> German Shepherd Dog Forums - Search Results
> 
> Here are instructions on how to dremel nails: How to Dremel Dog Nails @ DoberDawn.com


 

Thank you so much! I will look into this for sure: )


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

I have the corded, branded Dremel. Have had it since about 2009. I bought the whole kit from Lowes for about $50 with all the sanding bands, drill bits, engraving tips, buffing tips, etc. Love it 
I wouldn't recommend the corded version if you have a dog who fights or fidgets, though, for the grinding. That rubber covering around the cord is very thick, but if you graze it too heavy or too many times, you can grind right through it in some time. Discoe is good for her nails, so I only have a couple of little nicks in my rubber where the cord swung into the way, or I dropped it while it was running.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

We use ours ALL the time. I actually don't clip the nails at all anymore. We only use the dremel. It's easier to see the quick coming up in black nails and just in case you do nick them (accidents happen), it's such a small amount and it cauterizes quickly. I've had a lot less troubles with getting the nails done. We just had to do a lot of desensitizing to the sound and feeling of it at first. Didn't take long. Now my dogs will lay down and allow it.

We use the Dremel 3000 with a flexible extension piece that makes it super easy to work around the dog's paws and nails. The extension is Dremel brand as well and is usually used for engraving, but you can put any tip on there that you want and it works at the same power and speed as the dremel is set on. We usually keep ours around the lower levels. The 3000's rpm range is 5,000-32,000. Since we use it on other things, we did want something a little more powerful, but for the dogs we stay really low on the rpms. Around 5000-6000 rpms I'd estimate. Whatever feels comfortable as it shaves the nail and is not extremely rough on the nail either, but not too high to burn the nail or make it far too hot.

Here's the one we have:
3000 Variable Speed Rotary Tool / Model: 3000

And this is the flexible attachment we use:
225-01 Flex Shaft Attachment / Model: 225-01

Edit: Forgot to add, ours is corded and has lasted a good while. Still works like new. I've heard the cordless usually have problems after a year or so and are not as reliable, which is why we went with a corded one. The cords are long, and with a small extension cord and our attachment, we've never had an issue with there being a cord on the dremel.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I do. Jax isn't fond of it but tolerates it. Seger is doing well tolerating it so hoping that starting it as a puppy will be better. Mine is cordless. Had it for several years. Just needs to be charged before each use.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Corded vs. cordless? I think that for most people, a cordless will work fine. But as a professional groomer I had to go with the corded. It's faster, has more torque, and holds up through several dogs. I found that the cordless version simply wouldn't hold a charge, no matter what I did, and I could barely get through a single dog before the motor started to slow down. It's a bummer because the cordless dremel is safe to use while the dog is in the bathtub; sanding wet nails is a lot easier than sanding dry nails, and it cuts down on that noxious toenail dust.

If you want the ultimate in dremeling, there is a diamond-coated sanding wheel available that is absolutely fantastic and lasts forever. 

clipper blade sharpening|scissor sharpening|clipper repair


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Here's the one we have:
[URL="http://www.dremel.com/en-us/tools/pages/ToolDetail.aspx?pid=3000#.UsW4VvRDtqU" said:


> 3000 Variable Speed Rotary Tool / Model: 3000[/URL]
> 
> And this is the flexible attachment we use:
> 225-01 Flex Shaft Attachment / Model: 225-01
> ...


 
Thank you, I just purchased this one! With three large dogs, I would have to keep charging it. This was the only reason for wanting one with a cord. 

Thanks everyone for your imput and suggestions!


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

Thank you for the link to the diamond carbide wheel, Freestep. I'll definitely be purchasing one of those.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Another thanks, Freestep  that looks great. But they mention it getting hot - and I thought this was the reason to use the sanding bands rather than those grinding stones. What's you opinion on that? 

I second the flex shaft attachment, it's so helpful. One thing to remember is to keep long hair tied up and away from the tip. What a snarly mess, otherwise. How do I know this? Duh....


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Yes, it will get hot. Just use common sense, check the wheel after every foot and stop if it gets TOO hot. I find that I can get through one dog without it heating up too much, unless it's a big dog with a LOT of nail to grind off. What I usually do is clip the nails first, then use the dremel to round them off. Doing it this way, I haven't had a problem.

If you're going to be dremeling several dogs at a time, you can dunk the wheel in cold water or rubbing alcohol to cool it quickly.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

d4lilbitz said:


> Thank you, I just purchased this one! With three large dogs, I would have to keep charging it. This was the only reason for wanting one with a cord.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your imput and suggestions!


 I love that model. It's been very reliable and it's not huge, so holding it isn't difficult for smaller hands. The charging issue is the main reason why we ended up with the corded. I am sure cordless works fine in many cases (I've heard both sides of the Negative vs. Positive), but I am awful at remembering to charge stuff! The last thing I need is to get everyone ready, make my little "nail dremeling work station", and go to turn it on to a dead battery! lol! So we went with corded. At first, I thought the cord would get in my way, but honestly, I haven't had that issue at all. I put the dremel itself up on our outdoor chair (I have a stand for it), and the flex attachment reaches perfectly down and around all their paws. I'm never even around the cord.

Btw, the information posted by other members above from Doberdawn's website is incredibly helpful!! I read over that page probably a million times before and after starting with using the dremel.



Blanketback said:


> Another thanks, Freestep  that looks great. But they mention it getting hot - and I thought this was the reason to use the sanding bands rather than those grinding stones. What's you opinion on that?
> 
> I second the flex shaft attachment, it's so helpful. One thing to remember is to keep long hair tied up and away from the tip. What a snarly mess, otherwise. How do I know this? Duh....


The flex shaft is great! It's also less intimidating to the dogs. When we started with the dremel, they were much more relaxed and willing with that, than the larger sized, louder dremel going around their paws. I wouldn't want to go without that thing now!!

And I definitely agree with keeping any hairs away! Although we have no long coats here, we still use the pantyhose trick. Slide the nail through the end of pantyhose (like a sock going over their paws). The hair stays in and the nail comes cleanly out. Easy to work with.


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

Also, be sure to keep your own hair out of the way...lol, either tied back or just keep your head a safe distance away from the Dremel when it's running. It's WHOLLY unpleasant to have to unwind (or cut) your own hair out of the wheel, and far less enjoyable even to have a small clump yanked out.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Yes, need to remember to tie the hair back lol. I odered both the dremel and the flex shaft. I am excited for it to come and try it out. 

I printed the information on how to properly use a drumel as well! Great thing to have on hand : ) 

Everything should arrive by the 10th!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Discoetheque said:


> Also, be sure to keep your own hair out of the way...lol, either tied back or just keep your head a safe distance away from the Dremel when it's running. It's WHOLLY unpleasant to have to unwind (or cut) your own hair out of the wheel, and far less enjoyable even to have a small clump yanked out.


LOL! 

Yeah, that's a very unpleasant lesson to learn the hard way!! It's just hard to remember everything when you first start getting it all set up and ready to go. I had everything perfect, the dog ready, got them used to the sound and feeling.... but, I missed that step.... it was a painful experience :crazy:! lol!

So yes... OP, definitely remember your hair too!


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I have when dex was a little younger and i liked it.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

LOL! I'm so relieved to see I'm not the only one who had the great fun of unwinding my mangled hair from the tip. What a laugh and a half that was. Not.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Blanketback said:


> LOL! I'm so relieved to see I'm not the only one who had the great fun of unwinding my mangled hair from the tip. What a laugh and a half that was. Not.


Embarrassingly enough, no, you're not alone. 

Happened once. That was more than enough to catch my attention and realize to NEVER forget a hair tie again! lol! Now it's the first thing that I grab before setting up for the nail clipping marathons. That and eye protection. Another difficult lesson learned and one that was just simply out of being impatient.


----------

